# Dimarzio Titans



## Watty (Jan 7, 2014)

Figured since I had a set of these "on hand" as it were, I should throw up a quick review in case anyone was considering them. I love having tons of info on hand when I make a decision, so here's me paying it forward.

Instead of pics first, how's about a sound clip first. No editing, no mixing, no nothing:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b14rcgg2zprq3vb/Jetpacks%20Solo.mp3

_I dig the beginning of Misha's solo on this song, but given that I'm not as technical a player they are, I simplified the rest of it a bit. I think it's good considering I came up with it in just a take or two...played through an Axe FX 2 for reference._

Overall, this is the first neck pickup I've really enjoyed playing leads on. As you can hear, it's plenty round and articulate and really nails their sound as you'd expect given that it's Jake's signature pickup. I almost like it more than the bridge, which is really saying something coming from me. For cleans, it's definitely good, though I think it's a bit targeted towards the ambient stuff that he typically does. It can do the more regular stuff as well, but I don't like it quite as much as...say, the Bare Knuckle VHII. However, I don't necessarily think it'd be worth spending the extra money to "upgrade" so to speak given the difference between them.

The bridge is a slightly different story. I tend to like tones that are really dry and full of saturation. While it's not completely unlike what Jake plays in Periphery, after spending some time with the pickup, I think it's just a little bit too round for my tastes, as are most of the mass produced pickups I've tried up to now. In this regard, I think it'd be worth the cost to go with something like a Painkiller or Warpig from the BKP line if you're after the tone I described above. For reference in comparison to another popular DiMarzio, I dig this a TON more than I dug the Crunchlab for heavier stuff, which sounded really flubby to my ears. However, what you gain in the heavier tones, you lose in the leads as I think the Crunchlab does the job a bit better when playing complex alt-picked patterns. That's not to say that this pickup is overall focused on producing a "djent" tone, which was good.

Anyways, overall I'd say they're definitely worth the price and if you don't want to spend $280+ on a set of BKP's, these are definitely a good way to go.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review and clip!

Any chance you could post some clips of the bridge titan with and without an OD?


----------



## Watty (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly, I don't think the clips that I'd bother to record (i.e. no mixing or double tracking, etc.) would give you any really good idea to base a decision on. At least any more so than Jake's professionally recorded demo would...


----------



## Legion (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you!
Awesome clip and review. Sad though, they're not out with the 7 string version yet. I wish they'd hurry it up!


----------



## TommyG (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll second the desire to have the 7 string version of the Titan.
I really like these pickups.
I need to replace the pickups in my Ibanez RG7321 and I would prefer trying a Titan.
My current choice is the D Activator, but I have been dragging my feet a bit to see if the seven string Titan gets announced.
BTW - I sent a email to Dimarzio back before Christmas and asked about the 7 string Titan and they said there was nothing announced yet so they had no information...


----------



## JakePeriphery (Jan 8, 2014)

Legion said:


> Thank you!
> Awesome clip and review. Sad though, they're not out with the 7 string version yet. I wish they'd hurry it up!





TommyG said:


> I'll second the desire to have the 7 string version of the Titan.
> I really like these pickups.
> I need to replace the pickups in my Ibanez RG7321 and I would prefer trying a Titan.
> My current choice is the D Activator, but I have been dragging my feet a bit to see if the seven string Titan gets announced.
> BTW - I sent a email to Dimarzio back before Christmas and asked about the 7 string Titan and they said there was nothing announced yet so they had no information...





I can't say anything other than...


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe I'll have to give the neck PUP a shot in my Ibanez JS1200. It's currently wearing a PAF Joe, and while I love the PAF sound, I find it voiced too dramatically different from the Juggernaut in the bridge


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2014)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Maybe I'll have to give the neck PUP a shot in my Ibanez JS1200. It's currently wearing a PAF Joe, and while I love the PAF sound, I find it voiced too dramatically different from the Juggernaut in the bridge



I think this would pair well with the Juggernaut bridge (though I haven't tried it). If I were more a fan of Periphery's rhythm sound, I'd probably go with exactly what you're suggesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

I was looking forward to this pickup, but the way you're describing the rhythm tones make it sound like it isn't for me. Oh well.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 8, 2014)

Well if these are good for a Periphery-ish tone, than fu_c_k. Imma buy a set.


----------



## atticus1088 (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was looking forward to this pickup, but the way you're describing the rhythm tones make it sound like it isn't for me. Oh well.



Same here! I struggle with the crunch lab for the same reasons the OP mentioned. I really dig it for versatility, but it can't compare to the DA for those dryer rhythm sounds. 

I was hoping the Titan would basically be the middle ground between the CL and DA. Sounds like it's a bit closer to the CL. I've been hoping to find a slightly rounder DA pickup. (come to think of it, I remember hearing something about the DA Neck. I might have to research that a bit)

Have you tried the DA? How would you compare the CL, Titan, and DA to each other?

Thanks for the clip!


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was looking forward to this pickup, but the way you're describing the rhythm tones make it sound like it isn't for me. Oh well.



Well, I think it's great, but I'm probably in the minority of folks in that I prefer a rhythm tone that is really dry and direct. For most folks, I'd imagine that these will be a great all around pickup, I just didn't quite love the fact that it still sounds like most other mass produced pickups for the round nature of the tone in general. To be honest, it's probably my favorite pup from the major brands (i.e. not BKP/Lollar/etc).



Chuck said:


> Well if these are good for a Periphery-ish tone, than fu_c_k. Imma buy a set.



Can't tell if you're being sarcastic...of course they do a Periphery tone. I was using Wes' Black Winter patch (that I modded slightly) for reference.



atticus1088 said:


> Same here! I struggle with the crunch lab for the same reasons the OP mentioned. I really dig it for versatility, but it can't compare to the DA for those dryer rhythm sounds.
> 
> I was hoping the Titan would basically be the middle ground between the CL and DA. Sounds like it's a bit closer to the CL. I've been hoping to find a slightly rounder DA pickup. (come to think of it, I remember hearing something about the DA Neck. I might have to research that a bit)
> 
> ...



I've played the DA's in a guitar with similar woods and honestly, I think the Titan bridge is way closer to the DA than it is to the CL. If I had to venture a guess, from what you've said, I think you'd probably dig the Titan in the bridge. And all else aside, I hated the CL. It did Petrucci to a T, but I just don't think the fluidity that he wanted allows it to translate into a rhythm tone very well at all....at least for the type of tone that I'm looking for. I mean, if I was going to use the guitar exclusively for soloing (I tend to favor the bridge pup for this, at least until I found the Titans), I'd love it, but I wouldn't keep a guitar for that purpose alone. I think it takes too much work to get the tone I'm after with the CL, if it's even possible.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

Well since you're describing it as a "round" sounding pickup, I don't think it'll suit me. I do like pickups with a big, tight low end, but I also like a fair amount of brightness and pick attack.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well since you're describing it as a "round" sounding pickup, I don't think it'll suit me. I do like pickups with a big, tight low end, but I also like a fair amount of brightness and pick attack.



That's the Titan if you ask me, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

Well then f_uc_k it I'll try it. 

It's just when I hear "round", I think of a full-sounding low end with a rolled-off high end.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 8, 2014)

Heheh semi-sarcastic, semi-wtf am I saying. 

Anyway, I had a DA in a 121h and I really did not care for it that much. Maybe it was the guitar but it was _very_ round sounding. Whereas I don't get that as much from the TZ in my 121. But I want to try something that is more aggressive and clearer than the TZ so I think Titans would be a nice choice.


----------



## Watty (Jan 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well then f_uc_k it I'll try it.
> 
> It's just when I hear "round", I think of a full-sounding low end with a rolled-off high end.



Well, I describe it as round, but it's still got plenty of bite and articulation. I actually think the round nature is kind of good for the latter.



Chuck said:


> Heheh semi-sarcastic, semi-wtf am I saying.
> 
> Anyway, I had a DA in a 121h and I really did not care for it that much. Maybe it was the guitar but it was _very_ round sounding. Whereas I don't get that as much from the TZ in my 121. But I want to try something that is more aggressive and clearer than the TZ so I think Titans would be a nice choice.



Well, the guitar I've got it in is a Mahogany bodied regius gothic with the maple neck, so I'd say it's a fairly good analog for the RGA121. That said, you WANT to go with the BKP painkiller in that guitar. It's worth the extra dough in this case. But if not, then yeah, IMHO the Titan kicks the Tone Zone's ass in pretty much every way.


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Jan 9, 2014)

God I wish the seven string version would come out.... my JPXI7 NEEDS these!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 9, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Heheh semi-sarcastic, semi-wtf am I saying.
> 
> Anyway, I had a DA in a 121h and I really did not care for it that much. Maybe it was the guitar but it was _very_ round sounding. Whereas I don't get that as much from the TZ in my 121. But I want to try something that is more aggressive and clearer than the TZ so I think Titans would be a nice choice.


Man I'd say what you want is a dominion. Mark Morton had dimarzio make them for him as basically an evolution of the tone zone. It's essentially a tone zone with tighter bass, more mids, and higher output.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 9, 2014)

Shit you guys make picking a pickup for difficult here 

I really appreciate the help though.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 9, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Man I'd say what you want is a dominion. Mark Morton had dimarzio make them for him as basically an evolution of the tone zone. It's essentially a tone zone with tighter bass, more mids, and higher output.



They used the Breed as the platform for making the Dominion  regardless, it would sound killer in an all-mahogany body guitar like the 121h. I'm actually getting one for my walnut Carvin haha

I'm happy to hear the Titan described as a rounder-sounding pickup closish to a DA  I used to have a DA in my DKMG, but replaced it with a TZ since the Jackson was a bit bright for the DA. The Tone Zone is nice, but I feel it's a bit _too_ round in comparison, so hopefully the Titan will be the happy medium


----------



## TommyG (Jan 9, 2014)

JakePeriphery said:


> I can't say anything other than...


 
Come on Jake, put in a good word for us !!! LOL


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 9, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> They used the Breed as the platform for making the Dominion  regardless, it would sound killer in an all-mahogany body guitar like the 121h. I'm actually getting one for my walnut Carvin haha



My mistake 
Thanks for clearing it up man.


----------



## 82DMC12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Anybody finding an online dealer for the Titans besides ebay? Seems like they have been out for awhile but no one like Sweetwater or AMS has them? I am in Kansas City and according to the Dimarzio page no one within 300 miles has them!

I want to put them in my RGA121.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 17, 2014)

82DMC12 said:


> Anybody finding an online dealer for the Titans besides ebay? Seems like they have been out for awhile but no one like Sweetwater or AMS has them? I am in Kansas City and according to the Dimarzio page no one within 300 miles has them!
> 
> I want to put them in my RGA121.



I'm in Canada and am also having trouble (most music retailers I contact don't have them in their systems yet and advise me that i'd have to wait forever if I put in a special order or some crap). MusiciansFriend (ships to USA and Canada) does have them available for purchase, but only if you want the regular black open coil version. Unfortunately for me, I am looking for the Titans with the Black Metal Covers and am contacting MF to find out the price and wait time.

if you are fine with the regular black Titans in open coil format then MF would be my suggestion!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

Check Banjomikez. He's an eBay vendor, but people here can vouch for him. Can get you some Titans in various colors, covers, and with different hex screw colors.


----------



## Riley (Jan 17, 2014)

82DMC12 said:


> Anybody finding an online dealer for the Titans besides ebay? Seems like they have been out for awhile but no one like Sweetwater or AMS has them? I am in Kansas City and according to the Dimarzio page no one within 300 miles has them!
> 
> I want to put them in my RGA121.



Musicians Friend
Axe Palace
Guitar Asylum

all have them in stock

GOOGLE.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 17, 2014)

Axe Palace and Guitar Asylum have all the Titan colors/models available for order


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jan 17, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I'm in Canada and am also having trouble (most music retailers I contact don't have them in their systems yet and advise me that i'd have to wait forever if I put in a special order or some crap). MusiciansFriend (ships to USA and Canada) does have them available for purchase, but only if you want the regular black open coil version. Unfortunately for me, I am looking for the Titans with the Black Metal Covers and am contacting MF to find out the price and wait time.
> 
> if you are fine with the regular black Titans in open coil format then MF would be my suggestion!



I know Axe Palace has them in every single finish. It's in the section Dimarzio Custom and then you can choose all the options


----------



## 82DMC12 (Jan 19, 2014)

Just ordered a set from BanjoMike on ebay. I talked to him on the phone, nice guy.


----------



## JoeChugs (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey Watty, do you think the set would go better in a basswood RG Premium or a mahogany S prestige?


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone know who sells em in the UK ?


----------



## 82DMC12 (Jan 22, 2014)

Got my Titans today from BanjoMikeZ on ebay. Great price, super fast shipping, and came with lots of swag! No doubt, spend your money with him! I'm hoping I can get them in tonight.


----------



## 82DMC12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well I got the PU's installed but the neck must be wired wrong (has its own thread now). The bridge sounds huge, but so far I have only played it through PodFarm (also have a 6505+ and PPC212 but it was midnight when I gave up soldering). I won't have time to mess with it anymore until middle of next week because I'm headed out of town. Maybe I'll get some soundclips up as soon as I get this figured out!!


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 15, 2014)

I got my titans and after a month, I just do not like the bridge pickup. the neck...is perfect for me. 

The bridge is nice and clear like bkps I have played and owned but it lacks bite. I need dat bite. I am thinking of selling it soon or trading it for something else.


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 15, 2014)

whatupitsjoe said:


> Hey Watty, do you think the set would go better in a basswood RG Premium or a mahogany S prestige?



def go better in mahogany.


----------



## JoeChugs (Apr 17, 2014)

GSingleton said:


> I got my titans and after a month, I just do not like the bridge pickup. the neck...is perfect for me.
> 
> The bridge is nice and clear like bkps I have played and owned but it lacks bite. I need dat bite. I am thinking of selling it soon or trading it for something else.



hey man, what's your rig like? trying to gauge where the lack of bite came from


----------



## siebensaiter (May 20, 2015)

Jake, I was just wondering why you chose ceramic for the neck pickup. I love the pickups but the neck sort of sounds like a bridge pup in the neck position.


----------



## PBGas (May 21, 2015)

Hoping for the 7 String version of these at some point.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 24, 2015)

They've passed into myth and legend at this point it seems.


----------



## PBGas (May 24, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> They've passed into myth and legend at this point it seems.



crap. Maybe next year.....


----------



## Krucifixtion (May 25, 2015)

I put a pair in Mahogany body RG520 that had EMG 81's for years. Was looking for something different, but not looking to spend a ton of cash. They are a well rounded pickup. I actually like them a lot when playing through my ENGL Invader. Good clarity and more tone than the sterile 81's. Personally, I just wish they were a touch hotter and had a little more Mid's to them, but I get what they were going for with them. Well rounded and not super super hot. 

Not quite as impressed when playing at home into Axe-Fx II straight into monitors, but still warmer and more dynamic then the EMGS for sure. I bought mine from Banjomikez too. Got the chrome covers with black pole pieces. Look really great in the guitar. Like I said I feel like for me just a touch more output and Mid and they would be perfect.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 25, 2015)

> I tend to like tones that are really dry and full of saturation.


 This seemed like an oxymoron at first, but after some thought, I can hear it in my head....and it sounds mean and aggressive


----------



## JoeChugs (May 26, 2015)

Krucifixtion said:


> I put a pair in Mahogany body RG520 that had EMG 81's for years. Was looking for something different, but not looking to spend a ton of cash. They are a well rounded pickup. I actually like them a lot when playing through my ENGL Invader. Good clarity and more tone than the sterile 81's. Personally, I just wish they were a touch hotter and had a little more Mid's to them, but I get what they were going for with them. Well rounded and not super super hot.
> 
> Not quite as impressed when playing at home into Axe-Fx II straight into monitors, but still warmer and more dynamic then the EMGS for sure. I bought mine from Banjomikez too. Got the chrome covers with black pole pieces. Look really great in the guitar. Like I said I feel like for me just a touch more output and Mid and they would be perfect.



I was thinking I'd like them hotter as well, but I've noticed that they're perfect when running an overdrive, as if it's a prerequisite for using the pickups.


----------



## narad (May 26, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> This seemed like an oxymoron at first, but after some thought, I can hear it in my head....and it sounds mean and aggressive



Anything through a VHT Ultralead?


----------



## WFD (May 28, 2015)

" That's not to say that this pickup is overall focused on producing a "djent" tone, which was good."
Hey man, im not quite sure if i understood this sentence correctly
can you elaborate?!
i just ordered a titan bridge that will be paired with a Gravity storm (already here) initially in my RG550 maple fretboard, but im sure ill swap it to one of my 2 mahogany bodied guitars. 

im affraid that if its created to ONLY work well (like a one tricky pony) with DJent music, then it would not be for me. if so, ill put it for sale pretty quick, or for trade.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 28, 2015)

82DMC12 said:


> Got my Titans today from BanjoMikeZ on ebay. Great price, super fast shipping, and came with lots of swag! No doubt, spend your money with him! I'm hoping I can get them in tonight.



I've always had stellar treatment and service from them. Best Dimarzio dealer on the net in my opinion.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (May 28, 2015)

WFD said:


> " That's not to say that this pickup is overall focused on producing a "djent" tone, which was good."
> Hey man, im not quite sure if i understood this sentence correctly
> can you elaborate?!
> i just ordered a titan bridge that will be paired with a Gravity storm (already here) initially in my RG550 maple fretboard, but im sure ill swap it to one of my 2 mahogany bodied guitars.
> ...



He means it is NOT a one trick pony. This pickup can do a lot.


----------



## WFD (Jun 9, 2015)

i ordered mine. just the bridge. ill pair it with my gravity storm neck. ill let you guys know at the end of july, thats when ill receive it.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a set in my RGA and they're good enough I'm keeping green pickups in it.










WFD said:


> im affraid that if its created to ONLY work well (like a one tricky pony) with DJent music, then it would not be for me. if so, ill put it for sale pretty quick, or for trade.



It's not, I've been using mine to play stuff like Iron Maiden and it does it just fine.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyone heard news on the 7-string version? I recall Jake said "soon"... a year ago?


----------



## JoeChugs (Jul 9, 2015)

I gave up waiting and ordered some Guitarmory 7 string pups


----------



## KStrong12 (Jul 30, 2015)

Will go ahead and say this is my first post, but am not trolling. I know a lot of people have been waiting and had not seen it posted yet. Larry DiMarzio confirmed that the 7 string versions will be out this fall on the official DiMarzio Titan YouTube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2KCFBKlho4.


----------

